# Our Kitten Deja Loves Watching Videos For Cats



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 9, 2022)

I don't know if I would have thought about doing this but my son did it first. He took her into the studio and to keep her from getting into his equipment, he started her with animated fish and they sat there watching together. I've since found tons of videos for cats with live animals in nature settings. She's so cute and funny. When the birds fly away, she looks behind the T.V. (or tablet) to see if they are there. She also tries to catch them. I use the videos to either calm her down when she gets the "zoomies", during which time she really messes up my blinds, or to entice her to sit in my lap. She's definitely a lap cat but sometimes I want to pet her even though she's got other things to do.  BTW..the water bottles, towel and particle board were part of a fortress to try and keep her from going behind our equipment and playing with the wires until we found a more permanent solution. She's so smart, she bypassed all of
it ! Have you ever watched cat videos with your cat? Or if you're a dog owner...I'm sure they have them for dogs too.@Pecos @NorthernLight @Remy
!


----------



## caroln (Dec 9, 2022)

My dog never displayed any interest in videos or the TV unless a doorbell rang in a commercial or movie.  He'd go nuts barking, thinking there was someone at the door.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 9, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Have you ever watched cat videos with your cat?


It's a morning ritual with my male cat.  He sees me get the laptop out and he comes running, plops down beside me and waits for his videos to play.  Lately, he loves the ones with ducks in them.  It's amusing to watch him!


----------



## Remy (Dec 12, 2022)

So sweet. Yes, I have to protect all the wires also. I unplug my night stand lamp when I go to bed because the table is open. 

My tabby will paw at the TV sometimes but I don't find them particularly watching the TV. I've never put programs on just for them. 

This is a former feral mama cat (she was adopted with two of her kittens from her last litter) from a channel I follow


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 12, 2022)

So, Deja View then?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 12, 2022)

Remy said:


> So sweet. Yes, I have to protect all the wires also. I unplug my night stand lamp when I go to bed because the table is open.
> 
> My tabby will paw at the TV sometimes but I don't find them particularly watching the TV. I've never put programs on just for them.
> 
> This is a former feral mama cat (she was adopted with two of her kittens from her last litter) from a channel I follow


OMG!! Pom Pom looks just like Deja!! Deja will also stop to groom herself in the midst of playing.


----------

